

HTTP 2.0: The Google Way or the Microsoft Way? - ifindkarma
http://pandawhale.com/convo/765/http-20-the-google-way-or-the-microsoft-way

======
ifindkarma
The comment that makes me think:

Spec'ing HTTP 2.0 has been such a clusterfuck. According to Mark in an email
to the HTTP Working Group, as of January 2012 they were "past the four year
mark (on a WG that was originally chartered for a year and a half)".

No wonder he's concerned about failure through "spending five years fighting
and gazing at our navels."

~~~
wmf
This doesn't really follow. They spent four years doing nothing; that doesn't
mean that it will take five more years to create the 2.0 spec.

~~~
ifindkarma
I agree that past is not always an indicator of future.

But in this case, doing exactly the same things and expecting a different
outcome is insanity defined.

~~~
wmf
They're not doing the same things; now we have two proposals on the table, one
of which has been widely deployed.

